# [USE NEW MOD-BASED THREAD]



## Hashcode

Use this thread


----------



## dtdlurch

Me gusta.

Can't tell you how excited I am about this. Thanks for all your hard work!

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Hashcode

Bug tracker is now also up and running:
http://www.hash-of-codes.com/tracker

If you're testing and find something you think might be a bug, check it out on the tracker.


----------



## slow88lx

Will the Miui camera work? Or any other 3rd party cameras?

What about You Tube?

I'm excited to see progress. Keep up the great work Hashcode!


----------



## cyferhax

Right now (10-18-2011-2200); youtube doesn't really work, the sound plays but you don't get any video. 
My untrained eye reading the logcat, all that stands out is this:
E/MemoryHeapBase( 260): error opening /dev/pmem_adsp: No such file or directory

if it even means anything, or what to do about it I dunno. With his hard warning not to use the camera, I am not even trying 3rd party stuff assuming its some horrid problem with the actual camera driver/whatever doing something nasty 

logcat says:
D/OMXCodec( 260): Updated. H264 Component profile 1 level 256 NRefFrames 1
D/OMXCodec( 260): initOutputFormat WxH 640x360 Padded 768x464
D/AwesomePlayer( 260): initRenderer_l 768x464
D/AwesomePlayer( 260): initRenderer_l 640x360
D/OMXCodec( 260): CodecRecommended O/P BufferCnt[6]
D/AwesomePlayer( 260): Codec Recommended outputBuffer count 6
E/OMX ( 260): Using software renderer.
E/MemoryHeapBase( 260): error opening /dev/pmem_adsp: No such file or directory

I/SoftwareRenderer( 260): Creating physical memory heap failed, reverting to re
gular heap.
I/OMXCodec( 260): [OMX.TI.DUCATI1.VIDEO.DECODER] allocating 4 buffers of size 2
35520 on input port
I/OMXCodec( 260): [OMX.TI.DUCATI1.VIDEO.DECODER] allocating 6 buffers of size 5
34528 on output port
E/DOMX_RPC( 260): Tiler Buffer Allocated = 0x7fe94000
E/DOMX_RPC( 260): Tiler Buffer Allocated = 0x7fe93000
E/DOMX_RPC( 260): Tiler Buffer Allocated = 0x7fe92000
E/DOMX_RPC( 260): Tiler Buffer Allocated = 0x7fe91000
E/DOMX_RPC( 260): Tiler Buffer Allocated = 0x7fe90000
(tiler buffer lines progress until you stop playback)


----------



## Hashcode

cyferhax said:


> E/OMX ( 260): Using software renderer.
> E/MemoryHeapBase( 260): error opening /dev/pmem_adsp: No such file or directory
> 
> I/SoftwareRenderer( 260): Creating physical memory heap failed, reverting to re
> gular heap.


Thank you for the specific rundown! I'll add these notes to the bug int the tracker. There are definately some codec issues that I'm trying to clear up with the next build.


----------



## astronot

Which version of GAPPS should I flash with this ROM?

*n/m, for years I've failed to see the handy chart at the top of the gapps list.


----------



## cyferhax

Hashcode said:


> Thank you for the specific rundown! I'll add these notes to the bug int the tracker. There are definately some codec issues that I'm trying to clear up with the next build.


No, thank YOU for all the work you put into this! The least I can do is try to submit bugs when I find them  I updated your tracker with everything I found last night. I won't have much time to test tonight but I will poke around more on the weekend. Might even get a chance to pull the code and try to fix something myself 

Thanks again Hashcode!


----------

